# General > General Chat >  Will drinking urine in a pinch save your life?

## Melissa Montana

It seems to have saved more then one life!

Aron Ralston used the technique when trapped for several days with his arm under a boulder.

In 1815, several crew members of the American ship Commerce, including Captain James Riley survived a shipwreck off the coast of Africa by drinking their own urine.

"In Egypt, rescue workers found a 37-year-old man alive in earthquake rubble. He survived almost 82 hours by drinking his own urine. His wife, daughter and mother would not and they died."
http://www.all-natural.com/urine.html

British hiker Paul Beck was stranded in the Spanish mountains for six days - and survived by drinking his own urine.

yachtsmen Mark Smith and Steven Freeman spent 11 days stranded in the South China Sea after their boat capsized and put their survival down to urine.
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-st...nk-467303.html

Haiti miracle: man survives in rubble drinking urine
http://ibnlive.in.com/news/haiti-mir.../109085-2.html

Ma Yuanjiang, a 31-year-old power plant executive who survived seven days buried under rubble by drinking his urine and eating paper after a massive earthquake struck China in May. 
http://articles.cnn.com/2008-09-08/u...zales?_s=PM:US


http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2...s-escape_N.htm


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urophagia

The list goes on and on.Does this mean the first time that you feel thirsty you drink your own urine?No,but in a bad pinch.........
You go Bear Grylls!  :Punk:

----------


## Winter

In a wilderness situation It will just prolong your death, IMO. Buried in rubble? What have you got to lose.

----------


## Trabitha

Personally...it would kill me.  I KNOW I can't drink my own urine without vomiting (I have a very weak stomach in that regard), and if I'm at the point where I need to drink my urine to keep from dying of dehydration, vomiting will make it even worse.  

There is no way I would ever be able to resort to drinking my own urine, knowing this.

----------


## Melissa Montana

In a survival situation what do you have to lose?

----------


## Camp10

> In a survival situation what do you have to lose?


I dont know, do you really want your dead body to be found with _that_ on your breath?  Lol!  I sure hope I dont ever end up in a situation where that is my only choice but I suppose it would be better then drinking someone else's urine.

----------


## BENESSE

IMO, there are worse things than drinking your own pee...like drinking someone else's. Seriously though, you do what you have to do unless death to you is just a transition to a better world. (it isn't to me, just yet)

----------


## crashdive123

Here's the thing about drinking urine.  Under normal conditions your urine contains toxins, but are so dilluted that if your were to drink some you would probably suffer no ill effects.  In a situation such as you describe though, you will probably drink it as a last resort (at least I hope so).  By this time you have probably become very dehydrated.  When this occurs, the toxins in your urine are much more concentrated.  Drinking urine in this situation may very possibly decrease your chances of survival.

----------


## Rick

This comes up about once every six months and it pi##ess me off. (get it? Ha!) It really does come up quite often on here. What Crash said. Don't do it.

----------


## SARKY

I just want you to think about what is in your urine. Everytime you drink it without having any fresh water, your body is going to process it until it becomes toxic to you. Last resort? maybe. Would I do it if any and I mean any other options are available.... NO!

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

Does not matter I wouldnt so case closed for me lol

----------


## Sarge47

Nope!  (BEEP) Bear Grylls and his little horsey too!   :Devil:   The very idea just scares the pi$$ out of me!  So what's next?  Asking if you don't have any other food would you resort to cannablism like the Andes survivors?

----------


## Melissa Montana

I personally think that when it come to getting back to love ones.......I'll do whatever i have to....Period!

----------


## Melissa Montana

> I just want you to think about what is in your urine. Everytime you drink it without having any fresh water, your body is going to process it until it becomes toxic to you. Last resort? maybe. Would I do it if any and I mean any other options are available.... NO!


 I agree with you,but i wouldn't recycle it more then once.
I think if all you had was trying to collect water from a still from leaves,hole dug in the dirt and so on.
It has been proven that these methods produce very little water to keep you alive for very long.....how ever if you combine the two,your chances have greatly increased.

----------


## Winnie

Nope, no way would I drink contaminated water, which after all is what urine is.

----------


## Melissa Montana

You do boil contaminated water to drink don't you in a pinch?
Or bleach,iodine?
Just saying i know people that have and they survived.
Much better to survive then to dye of dehydration......its a horrible way to go.IMHO
I think people are just hung up on the fact that BG displays this on his show so automatically it's a HELL NAW! lol

----------


## crashdive123

Melissa - my advice to not drink urine was based on fact and not what takes place on a TV show.

When you are well hydrated your urine is relatively clear.  When you are dehydrated however, your urine turns to a dark yellow or even orange.  This takes place because the toxins that are being expelled from your body are more highly concentrated.  Your cells have less water to excrete, but your body is still trying to get rid of the harmful toxins.  Drinking urine when you are severely dehydrated may speed up your dehydration, and ultimate death, much like drinking salt water.

----------


## Rick

And the only time you take salt when you are dehydrated is along with plenty of water to replace the sodium your body has lost. I won't drink it and that has nothing to do with Bear. You can do as you choose.

----------


## BENESSE

It's kinda like the question of, would you cut your arm off with a swiss army knife to get free and live, or just die in the crevice?
Desperate times call for desperate measures, IMO.

----------


## Sarge47

> I personally think that when it come to getting back to love ones.......I'll do whatever i have to....Period!


 That's fine, but you might want to hold off kissing them for awhile until you've used plenty of Scope!  Just sayin'... :Creepy:   :Whistling:

----------


## FVR

What you fail to supply are the cases where people drank their own urine and died.  It's like being in a firefight and the gents to the left of you and right of you get killed, it just was not your time.

It's called luck.

As far as the poser Bear G., he would have died along time ago if he did not have his support cast to bail his *** out of his stupid *** stunts.  My 8 year old son has even commented on his actions and why he chose to do the stupid things he does.  I have no respect for the man.  If you want to be one of the sheep that follows his advice then we will be reading about you in the papers, you numpty.  

So, drink your pee, squeeze the juices out of crap, eat raw snakes, fish, and insects and feast away.  You will get sick and die.

----------


## crashdive123

Now, now.  No need to get nasty.  Everybody play nice.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## FVR

Duck, duck... you better watch it or BG is going to squeeze you until you poop.  Then eat it.

----------


## Justin Case

> duck, duck... You better watch it or bg is going to squeeze you until you poop.  Then eat it.


lol,,,,,,  lol  That quaked me up  :Smile:

----------


## BENESSE

As usual, the OP gets lost in the shuffle and most likely not read thoroughly to begin with.
MM posted legit references (forget BG for 5 seconds) where drinking urine has saved lives.
Comment on that. And if _you_ can provide documentation where people have died drinking pee, well that would be useful, wouldn't it?

----------


## Rick

It's nothing more than a lesson in academics. No one is going to be with you at the time so whatever you want to do just do it. Drink, don't drink. It's not a big deal. I won't but you're welcome to.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

*Don't Do It!  Just Say No to Pee!*

----------


## BENESSE

Fine, I don't really care one way or the other. But since we're engaged in a dialogue, we might as well stay with the OP. I do sense that a certain fatigue has set in concerning this.

----------


## Sarge47

_Both the US Army Survival Field manual AND the SAS Survival Manual by John "Lofty" Wiseman say NO!_ *Not without distilling it 1st!  That's who I'm going to trust.  Like Rick said, you do what you want. *

----------


## FVR

Been trained in jungle, mountain, and desert warfare.  All say no to drinking peepee.

You can always post one side of the argument and expect the sheep to follow.  If you wish to post one side, why not post the other side.  Do your homework.  If you do not like confrontation, or your skin is too thin, well I won't go there.

----------


## BENESSE

> Been trained in jungle, mountain, and desert warfare.  All say no to drinking peepee.
> 
> You can always post one side of the argument and expect the sheep to follow.  If *you* wish to post one side, why not post the *other side*.  Do your homework.  If *you* do not like confrontation, or your skin is too thin, well I won't go there.


Who be _you_ and what's the other side?
Sorry, I'm just a little confused with the tude here.

----------


## FVR

I be the Wood Cutter.

The other side is, who is going to ask all the dead if they drank peepee or not, they are dead.  Those that live will say it saved their lives, but it did not.  They were just lucky.

There is no Tude here.  I can tell you that if BG was in my team in the jungle and he pulled his superman take chances BS, his *** would have been ****canned. I don't care if he was some special British SAS or whatever.  His ideas and his actions can get numptys killed if they do as he.  He is a poser end of story. 

Drink your peepee, it won't save your life.  Common sense, piss is high in salt, if you are dehydrating are you going to drink salt?  No.  If you are floating in the ocean and you have no fresh water, will you drink salt water? No.  Both will not only contribute to more dehydration, but it will also cause kidney problems and possibly failure.  Not to mention the nasty bacteria that you will be consuming.

So you are dehydrating and you drink pee, it may make you throw up.  Oh, that's always good when you dehydrate to throw up your last bodily fluids.

No Tude, just common sense.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

*Don't drink Pee! Don't drink Pee! Don't drink Pee!*

----------


## herbadelic

> I personally think that when it come to getting back to love ones.......I'll do whatever i have to....*Period*!


Maybe I'll risk my reputation by saying this with a first post.. but speaking of periods, would you consume your own leakage to survive?

----------


## Sarge47

> Maybe I'll risk my reputation by saying this with a first post.. but speaking of periods, would you consume your own leakage to survive?


 If you want any kind of a rep you should trot right on over to the intro section & tell us a bit about yourself 1st before chiming in.   :Cool2:

----------


## Melissa Montana

> It's kinda like the question of, would you cut your arm off with a swiss army knife to get free and live, or just die in the crevice?
> Desperate times call for desperate measures, IMO.


Of course.
Survival is desperate!

----------


## Melissa Montana

> What you fail to supply are the cases where people drank their own urine and died.  It's like being in a firefight and the gents to the left of you and right of you get killed, it just was not your time.
> 
> It's called luck.
> 
> As far as the poser Bear G., he would have died along time ago if he did not have his support cast to bail his *** out of his stupid *** stunts.  My 8 year old son has even commented on his actions and why he chose to do the stupid things he does.  I have no respect for the man.  If you want to be one of the sheep that follows his advice then we will be reading about you in the papers, you numpty.  
> 
> So, drink your pee, squeeze the juices out of crap, eat raw snakes, fish, and insects and feast away.  You will get sick and die.


Well please provide for me the cases were people have died!
And please I'm asking you!
I'm sure you find nothing but 3rd world country's that bath in waste everyday.NOT drinking urine to survive on.
As i can tell already by your response you don't know the first thing about survival!
Sounds to me that all you ever did was read the military manuals,never had to put them to use and now say you know whats best......there are many like you.....you sir have never been in a real life survival situation or you would know better then to have comments like that.Your a hunter at best!
Survival is thirst,hunger,despair...I'm am very sure you have never starved before.....trust me you would eat just about anything.I'm sure the military fed you fine!Military manuals are just "General rules" not the bible!
The military did not go out and seek the advice from NASA phd's or MIT or Berkly U.....Hence they take the cheapest advice and contracts.I was not asking for someone to change my mind,just your thoughts.

My Google works as good as your Google!

Edit:Guess you never heard of Scott O' Grady?
Guess you never read the same survival manual he did?
He ate ants to survive for nourishment and entertainment!
Yea your a survivalist! LMAO!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

[QUOTE=I was not asking for someone to change my mind,just your thoughts.[/QUOTE]

Good Evening MM,
As you have noticed, I do not agree with drinking urine.  I base this on medical evidence, and training experience.  But anyway, as long as you keep that cute profile picture, you can say what you believe.  And if your a middle aged man and thats not really you, that's OK, just keep the picture.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Now there goes the picture, too bad I guess we have nothing more to talk about.

----------


## Melissa Montana

> Good Evening MM,
> As you have noticed, I do not agree with drinking urine.  I base this on medical evidence, and training experience.  But anyway, as long as you keep that cute profile picture, you can say what you believe.  And if your a middle aged man and thats not really you, that's OK, just keep the picture.


No the pix was very much me....have no troubles to the herd that would believe I'm someone else then all i have in defense is exchange emails and yours and you can get on cam with us!
I just changed it because of the cry baby's! lol
I have voiced my thoughts on Mr Grylls many  times and everyone has there own opinion.

Edit:I have to warn you though it would be about two seconds of me giving the bird to the herd.
Edit:Stinky Firefox spellcheck.

----------


## Sarge47

> Now there goes the picture, too bad I guess we have nothing more to talk about.


 That's funny, Mellisa looks just like Bear Grylls!   :Cowboy:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> No the pix was very much me....have no troubles to the heard that would believe I'm someone else then all i have in defense is exchange emails and yours and you can get on cam with us!
> I just changed it because of the cry baby's! lol
> I have voiced my thoughts on Mr Grylls many times and everyone has there own opinion.


I hope I didn't offend you, the other picture was cuter than Bear Grylls though.  Just poking a little fun at you, I don't mean anything by it.

----------


## Melissa Montana

> I hope I didn't offend you, the other picture was cuter than Bear Grylls though.  Just poking a little fun at you, I don't mean anything by it.


O not at all! I'm a big girl.
I can tell when someone is just having a laugh or just being a childish A** Hole!

Edit: In fact i laugh my but off on some of the comments.
I love some of the Google pix ......"Climb a mountain....Guess I'll have to drink my own pee"!
Just on a serious note i know that it can and has saved life's,but that's MHO

----------


## welderguy

See told ya all bear grylls was really a women

----------


## Justin Case

Why are his nipples hard ?    lol

----------


## BENESSE

> Why are his nipples hard ?    lol


Funny _I_ didn't notice but you did. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

> Funny _I_ didn't notice but you did.


That is funny,,,,  :Blink:

----------


## nell67

> *Well please provide for me the cases were people have died*!
> And please I'm asking you!
> I'm sure you find nothing but 3rd world country's that bath in waste everyday.NOT drinking urine to survive on.
> As i can tell already by your response you don't know the first thing about survival!
> Sounds to me that all you ever did was read the military manuals,never had to put them to use and now say you know whats best......there are many like you.....you sir have never been in a real life survival situation or you would know better then to have comments like that.Your a hunter at best!
> Survival is thirst,hunger,despair...I'm am very sure you have never starved before.....trust me you would eat just about anything.I'm sure the military fed you fine!Military manuals are just "General rules" not the bible!
> The military did not go out and seek the advice from NASA phd's or MIT or Berkly U.....Hence they take the cheapest advice and contracts.I was not asking for someone to change my mind,just your thoughts.
> 
> My Google works as good as your Google!
> ...


Sorry hun,but dead people tell no tales,if they drank their pee,and died from it,chances are VERY good that we would never know,because they ain't talkin'!

----------


## Ssgt_DimeBag

> Sorry hun,but dead people tell no tales,if they drank their pee,and died from it,chances are VERY good that we would never know,because they ain't talkin'!


I just had to laugh.
Everyone has an Autopsy done to provide cause of death!

----------


## nell67

> I just had to laugh.
> Everyone has an Autopsy done to provide cause of death!


Really?? two men died in a boating accident in this county last week,AND NO AUTOPSY!!!!!!!!
No autopsy performed on my mother when she passed 8 years ago.

NO autopsy performed on my baby brother who passed from "SIDS" 28 years ago.

NO autopsy performed on my sons father who passed in an accident 24 years ago.

----------


## Trabitha

Okay...in her defense...it's not always going to KILL you.  There are generations of people who regularly drink their own urine and India even has a NAME for it.  Ick...guess it's one of those "natural healing methods".  It's well documented that people CHOOSE to drink their urine every day as a form of healing.  I don't get it...nore would I DO it...but there are plenty of people, alive and well, who drink pee.

That being said, there is a distinct difference between drinking your healthy, hydrated urine, and drinking borderline dehydrated urine.  I think those differences have been laid out quite well by other members.  

I think if you WANT to try and drink your urine in a survival situation you need to be  smart about it.  Clearly you should NEVER drink your urine if it's a dark color or have a weak stomach like me.   :Wink:

----------


## Justin Case

> I just had to laugh.
> Everyone has an Autopsy done to provide cause of death!


Yes,,,,  But they only do a _urinalysis_ if you were driving drunk or applying for a job,,  LOL

----------


## Rick

Sooo. If you died drunk in the desert would they have to pump your stomach to do a urinalysis? This is getting waaaay too complicated.

Of course, the other thing you can do is squeeze water out of elephant poop. That would eliminate the need to worry about urine. Of course you have to go to Africa or India to find an elephant and, personally, I'd stop some place along the way and get a drink. But that's just me.

----------


## Sarge47

The original title to this is "will drinking urine save your life?'  My answer is "maybe, but you're reputation will be in the toilet once it gets out."   :Whistling:   And why is BG talked about so much on here?  Because he & Mykel Hawke are the only 2 people that have gone public advocating that it's okay to drink untreated urine.  While there may be documented cases where somebody's life was saved doing this, how do we know what consequences they might have suffered later as a result?   :Confused1:

----------


## preachtheWORD

Concerning the articles about people drinking urine in survival situations, perhaps it should not read that they survived *because* they drank urine, but rather that they survived *despite* drinking urine.  Just say no to the wizz!

----------


## Winnie

> Concerning the articles about people drinking urine in survival situations, perhaps it should not read that they survived *because* they drank urine, but rather that they survived *despite* drinking urine.  Just say no to the wizz!


Now that's the most sensible thing to come out of this thread!

----------


## Old GI

> Really?? two men died in a boating accident in this county last week,AND NO AUTOPSY!!!!!!!!
> No autopsy performed on my mother when she passed 8 years ago.
> 
> NO autopsy performed on my baby brother who passed from "SIDS" 28 years ago.
> 
> NO autopsy performed on my sons father who passed in an accident 24 years ago.


In FL, at least, no autopsy is required for an "attended" death.

----------


## sushidog

Urine is a valuable survival resource, but not for drinking straight. One can extract the water from urine using a simple distilation process (perhaps using a simple solar still,) collecting and drinking the distillate, while the cocentrated remains can be used for the production of explosives if enough is collected over time. I'm sure there are many places you can go online to find exact instructions for both processes, so I will not go into either. Suffice it to say that one should not drink raw urine, just like one should not drink sea water without distilling it first. No, you can't reclaim enough moisture from your own urine to keep you alive for very long by itself, however it could extend your other water resources by perhaps 10-15% which could make all the difference in a desperate situation.

Chip

----------


## welderguy

http://healthlibrary.epnet.com/GetCo...hunkiid=161688here is one link I was looking for

----------


## Melissa Montana

> http://healthlibrary.epnet.com/GetCo...hunkiid=161688here is one link I was looking for


Hmmmm!!!
I seen the same along with what Trabitha had posted,but was waiting for someone else to post them!I'm still waiting on the confirmed death by drinking urine.

----------


## Justin Case

*FUN WITH PEE* http://www.urinecolors.com/fun_with_pee.php




> Can you drink urine?
> 
> While many people have claimed some beers tastes like pee, urine is actually supposed to taste salty (due to the trace amounts of chemicals)… we’ll just take someone else’s word for it about the taste of pee. As far as pee being safe to drink… urine is indeed sterile. Your urine is also mostly water. So, that means it’s safe to drink pee? It probably won’t hurt you if you your body is strong and you are healthy. Urine does, however, contain tiny amounts of different chemicals, which can harm a less healthy person. It’s not recommended to drink pee unless it’s a matter of survival. Plus, ewww!

----------


## Melissa Montana

> *FUN WITH PEE* http://www.urinecolors.com/fun_with_pee.php


Lol i love it!

----------


## Trabitha

OKAY!!! LOL...
I don't know about YOU guys...but was MUCh more amused by the conversation about drinking pee.  I mean...not a lot more amusing that burly, grown men, using the term "pee-pee"!!  

 :Wink:

----------


## Melissa Montana

> OKAY!!! LOL...
> I don't know about YOU guys...but was MUCh more amused by the conversation about drinking pee.  I mean...not a lot more amusing that burly, grown men, using the term "pee-pee"!!


LMAO!The funny thing is i am truly LMAO! 
O he is just googling come backs.

----------


## Melissa Montana

Ahh man!
Just when i was warming up!
That was fun......for a minute.
Party poopers!lol
Guess I'll have to send my App in again!

----------


## cbr6fs

Urine is made up of around 95% water, after a quick google the rest is made of 
urea 9.3 g/L
chloride 1.87 g/L
Sodium 1.17 g/L
potassium 0.750 g/L
creatinine 0.670 g/L 

Just taking sodium from that list it is advised to keep you sodium intake to under 2,300 mg a day.

So even if a healthy human is well hydrated drinking their own urine will be pushing their boundaries of their maximum daily sodium intake.
Put into that a dehydrated person and the level of sodium will increase dramatically in their urine.

So like drinking salt water it may seem like a good idea at the time, but unless it's distilled or watered down all your going to do is speed up the dehydration.


There are certain religious groups that believe in drinking their own urine, some even interpret the bible as recommending it.



> Drink waters from thy own cistern, flowing water from thy own well.


In all these instances though it will be only part of a daily water intake so effectively heavily watered down.

I'd hazard a guess that's exactly what was done in all the instances mentioned as there is no doubt what-so-ever that drinking your own urine will cause more problems than it will fix and only help in dehydrating you quicker.

If you can distil it though you've removed all those harmful ingredients so will be left with the 95% water.

----------


## BENESSE

I hope guns aren't the ONLY thing that make for a polite society.
The earlier (thankfully, deleted) exchange was depressing. Was it really necessary? I thought we were better than that.

----------


## crashdive123

We are, and it was uncalled for.

----------


## Ssgt_DimeBag

Pee is good!.....Mkay!.....Dying is bad!....Mkay!

----------


## Rick

cbr - I think the numbers you posted is for a hydrated person i.e., "normal" urine, whatever that is. I would think if you were dehydrated to the point of even considering such an act those numbers would be skewed off the charts.

----------


## Sarge47

Okay, something seems wrong here, bear with me.  I'm in a survival situation and terribly dehydrated.  So I take water out of my body & put it right back in, right?  Why didn't I just leave it there in the 1st place?  What did I gain?

 The Native Americans, like the Apache, used to suck on small pebbles to keep there mouths moist, so, agreeing that my mouth is dry I can use the Apache method for that, but why just move my bodily fluids around?  Don't I have to *ADD* more water to my body than I already have?  Drinking my own urine doesn't seem to solve that problem.   :Sad:   :Thumbdown:

----------


## Melissa Montana

> Okay, something seems wrong here, bear with me.  I'm in a survival situation and terribly dehydrated.  So I take water out of my body & put it right back in, right?  Why didn't I just leave it there in the 1st place?  What did I gain?
> 
>  The Native Americans, like the Apache, used to suck on small pebbles to keep there mouths moist, so, agreeing that my mouth is dry I can use the Apache method for that, but why just move my bodily fluids around?  Don't I have to *ADD* more water to my body than I already have?  Drinking my own urine doesn't seem to solve that problem.


Well i don't know about you ,but i can't hold my pee back for very long.lol
I heard sucking on a button to get saliva works in the "Bush".....yea yea Dime told me that one!
Good call on the Stone Sarge!

----------


## Rick

Yeah, when you get older it's even worse. I wake up two or three times a day just to go the bathroom. Even more at night! The pebble thing works well if you are thirsty. I've used it several times. It's one of those things my dad taught me that was taught to him in the military. It won't work when you are dehydrated because you stop producing saliva in order to conserve water. 

One of the proteins in your blood is called albumin. One of its main roles is to bind with water so the blood vessels stay hydrated and you maintain blood pressure. That's great when you have access to water but as the amount of water in your body drops the albumin begins to take water from the cells to maintain blood pressure. That means your skin, muscles and organs give up water in favor of blood pressure. That's bad for organs like kidneys and liver and explains why your muscles begin to stop working with severe dehydration. Still, that's a benefit because no blood pressure means no circulation to the brain.

----------


## cbr6fs

> cbr - I think the numbers you posted is for a hydrated person i.e., "normal" urine, whatever that is. I would think if you were dehydrated to the point of even considering such an act those numbers would be skewed off the charts.


Exactly right Rick,

They are "best case scenario" it only gets worse the more you are dehydrated.

As i say using distilled urine, i can't see any problem at all.
Drinking watered down urine, again no real problem people do carry out this practice,
Drinking straight urine, this is going to make you very ill very quickly, it will dehydrate you quicker than not drinking it exactly the same as drinking sea water.

----------


## Rick

I didn't mean to minimize your post only to clarify what the numbers represented.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Dang it....I missed all the fun! I just want to know....did Melissa flash anyone? LOL :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> Yeah, when you get older it's even worse. I wake up two or three times a day just to go the bathroom. Even more at night! The pebble thing works well if you are thirsty. I've used it several times. It's one of those things my dad taught me that was taught to him in the military. It won't work when you are dehydrated because you stop producing saliva in order to conserve water. 
> 
> One of the proteins in your blood is called albumin. One of its main roles is to bind with water so the blood vessels stay hydrated and you maintain blood pressure. That's great when you have access to water but as the amount of water in your body drops the albumin begins to take water from the cells to maintain blood pressure. That means your skin, muscles and organs give up water in favor of blood pressure. That's bad for organs like kidneys and liver and explains why your muscles begin to stop working with severe dehydration. *Still, that's a benefit because no blood pressure means no circulation to the brain*.


That explains a lot.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Trabitha

Ugh...did anyone else's head just hit the desk? LOL!!  
Okay...I'm outta here for now.  Just remember...water GOOD.  Pee BAD!  :Wink:   Why do I feel like I did when my son was little? LOL!!  
"No!!  Don't eat that!!  Ca-ca!!!  Bad!!  Yuck!!"  

LOL!

----------


## preachtheWORD

> There are certain religious groups that believe in drinking their own urine, some even interpret the bible as recommending it.
> "Drink waters from thy own cistern, flowing water from thy own well."


In context, that verse (Proverbs 5:15) is talking about being faithful to your own spouse, rather than "looking for love in all the wrong places."

In my humble opinion there is no way that verse is talking about drinking pee.


But anyway, if drinking pee is a good idea, why don't some of the "pro-pee" folks give it a try.  Step up to the challenge and try to live off of nothing but urine for hydration for a couple days.  Well, you can live without water for three days, so maybe somebody should try to live off of whizz for a week.  That would settle it for sure.

So, who's gonna do it?  If you will, I'll send you a free bottle of mouthwash at the end of the challenge!

----------


## Melissa Montana

I'm surprised no one has brought up the Holocaust Survivors.
Lots of stories about the things they had to do to survive.
Including drinking urine,eating bugs,eating toothpaste,eating meat that they had to scrap green off of.
Even stories of the frontier life.
See it's not just today's stories that i started this Thread it is a combination of Listening to Dimes Marine Buddy's,Doing my own searches,Reading Holocaust stories,etc.And not falling into the jealous hatred of the bashing BG crowed!
It wasn't like i started this and didn't do my homework as some have suggested.
I even went as far as the lookup medical uses.And i don't hold much faith in Dr's,but thats a whole other Thread!

----------


## cbr6fs

Melissa i have no idea why you are pushing this subject.

There is absolutely no doubt that drinking ONLY your own urine will kill you quicker than not drinking it.
It may quench your thirst but the build up of toxins and sodium will cause premature kidney and/or liver failure.

This is a extremely well documented and known fact.

For pure survival under extreme scientific circumstances it's always worth reading through various NASA papers, if it was remotely possible for a healthy human to live drinking their own unprocessed urine then it would be common place on all space missions.
The cost of getting water and the waste water recycling system into orbit would over rule any uncomfortable feelings from the pilots.

If you can dilute your urine or process it then all is fine, but drinking straight urine over a few days will cause liver/kidney damage.


It is not to be recommended under any circumstances.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Ok! 4 days of Pee Drinking Debate...Maybe one of the Pee Drinking Advocates could just video a How To and one of the Mods could make it a Sticky...... :Cowboy:  :Whistling:

----------


## Trabitha

> Ok! 4 days of Pee Drinking Debate...Maybe one of the Pee Drinking Advocates could just video a How To and one of the Mods could make it a Sticky......


I SECOND THAT!!  I want to see some of y'all put your PEE, where your mouth is!!  LOL!!!

----------


## Rick

> ...*jealous hatred* of the bashing BG crowd!


Now that right there is funny I don't care who you are. LOL!!

----------


## Rick

You're either pro pee or a pee pooher. If you be pro pee then be glee with pee or make tea with pee! If you be pee pooher then be like me and pooh tea and be free, see?

----------


## NCO

*This is a joke with semi-serious back tone*

Drinking urine.. Isn't that what you in the States call beer?

*This was a joke with semi-serious back tone*

I might drink it, after filtering and boiling... I have no clue what I might do as a last resort. The will to live tends to surprise people.

----------


## Trabitha

Don't forget about the tree-peers.  Must not forget about them!

----------


## Melissa Montana

> Melissa i have no idea why you are pushing this subject.
> 
> There is absolutely no doubt that drinking ONLY your own urine will kill you quicker than not drinking it.
> It may quench your thirst but the build up of toxins and sodium will cause premature kidney and/or liver failure.
> 
> This is a extremely well documented and known fact.
> 
> 
> For pure survival under extreme scientific circumstances it's always worth reading through various NASA papers, if it was remotely possible for a healthy human to live drinking their own unprocessed urine then it would be common place on all space missions.
> ...


I'm sorry! I didn't think i was pushing anything....To me its called conversation.Some have discovered what i have and posted it.Some are just stuck with there ways!
I don't tell anyone how to run there Thread! Nobody has to come back and post anything........Is there a gun that I'm holding to you guys?
I find the subject interesting and from the looks of it so do others.I didn't post it to change anyones mind as i have stated before,but if i feel someone is wrong in MHO i debate with ya!

----------


## Melissa Montana

> Ugh...did anyone else's head just hit the desk? LOL!!  
> Okay...I'm outta here for now.  Just remember...water GOOD.  Pee BAD!   Why do I feel like I did when my son was little? LOL!!  
> "No!!  Don't eat that!!  Ca-ca!!!  Bad!!  Yuck!!"  
> 
> LOL!


And you have the nerve to talk about someone else being rude and just leaving the post alone if you don't like it?

----------


## Melissa Montana

> I SECOND THAT!!  I want to see some of y'all put your PEE, where your mouth is!!  LOL!!!


And yet you were agreeing with some of the post.....Hmmmmm
Not a click huh!
Can think for your self huh?
FUNNY HOW FAST PEOPLE CHANGE!

----------


## nell67

> And yet you were agreeing with some of the post.....Hmmmmm
> Not a click huh!
> Can think for your self huh?
> FUNNY HOW FAST PEOPLE CHANGE!


 
I think you are getting carried away with slamming people on here,too bad no ones called you out on it....

----------


## Trabitha

You certainly have a rather large chip on your shoulder.  If you wish to take offense to a clearly light-hearted post, that's up to you.  You would be better off, however...simply by calming down and taking it for what it is.  If anyone was jabbed in that post it was ME, as I was obviously picking on mySELF for speaking in the thread, as I would to my child.

----------


## Trabitha

> And yet you were agreeing with some of the post.....Hmmmmm
> Not a click huh!
> Can think for your self huh?
> FUNNY HOW FAST PEOPLE CHANGE!


Again, CLEARLY missing the obvious lightheartedness of the post.

----------


## Rick

STOP. What the hell is wrong with everyone? I'm about a second away from closing this thread. Give it a rest already.

----------


## crashdive123

Sorry Rick - I've had enough of this BS.  If people want to act like kids, then I guess they can be treated like kids.  If the personal attacks continue, then people will receive a three day ban.  Second time and it's permanent.  

Thread closed!

----------

